# Uhm... accidentally hit my dog on the head



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

So this is by far the dumbest thing I've ever had to post here. 

I was outside playing fetch with Iorek and while I normally throw balls underhand, I accidentally threw this one overhand. It was a Jive dog ball | West Paw Design which are pretty heavy. Anyway, so I threw it and when he fetches his balls, he kind of hits them with his nose, which is why I normally throw underhand. But this time he bopped it with his HEAD. It hit him square on the side of his head in between his ear and his eye. I'm a pretty bad throw so it fortunately had not come down from very high up in the air, but it was definitely in the air. He seems fine. He was completely unphased... just got super excited that his head made the ball bounce around, chased it, got it, brought it back to me, and played some more. No tenderness. He didn't make any noise. Pupils are fine. Did I just break my dog? Someone tell me they have done this before.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Guilty. Threw the ball, Milo went running after it and it bounced of his head. Didn't slow him down one iota, but he was a little more careful about watching for the ball for a while.


----------



## John Dough (Apr 10, 2013)

Mirinde said:


> So this is by far the dumbest thing I've ever had to post here.
> 
> I was outside playing fetch with Iorek and while I normally throw balls underhand, I accidentally threw this one overhand. It was a Jive dog ball | West Paw Design which are pretty heavy. Anyway, so I threw it and when he fetches his balls, he kind of hits them with his nose, which is why I normally throw underhand. But this time he bopped it with his HEAD. It hit him square on the side of his head in between his ear and his eye. I'm a pretty bad throw so it fortunately had not come down from very high up in the air, but it was definitely in the air. He seems fine. He was completely unphased... just got super excited that his head made the ball bounce around, chased it, got it, brought it back to me, and played some more. No tenderness. He didn't make any noise. Pupils are fine. Did I just break my dog? Someone tell me they have done this before.


No worries, happens a lot.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, he'll be fine! I've accidentally clunked Cookie a few times while outside playing fetch. Dog's skulls are pretty thick.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

This even worse and I'm sure will make you feel better. Diesel was sleeping one day and I threw the ball towards him (not at him) thinking it would bounce and wake him up. Well, it bounced and woke him up but when he woke up and lifted his head the ball bounced and hit him square on the side of his face! I felt like such a bad fur mom! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

You guys are the best online family. I am both relieved and laughing. Thank you!


----------



## John Dough (Apr 10, 2013)

Stop abusing your dog and you'll be fine


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Well not with a ball but with my hand! :/ Whenever we are about to go outside Ben gets super excited and bounces up and down (just his front half lol) but sometimes he jumps right into heel position and then when he jumps up his head hits my knuckles since my hand is hanging down and I swear it has to hurt cuz it definitely hurts me but he always seems un-phased. He's a goof. I'm sure your dog didn't even think twice and thought it was all fun and games!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The other day I threw the ball for one dog and hit the other dog right square between they eyes! Fortunately it was a very soft foam type ball, but the look on his face was priceless. Bounced off his face and the other dog chased it down.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I have you all beat. Our home is on a former cow pasture and rocks seem to sprout up thru the grass all the time. I used to throw them into the woods so I would not hit them with the mower. One day a few years ago I throw a good sized rock and our little Papillon goes running after it. I yell her name and she stops - the rock hits a tree and bounces direction onto her head. I was SURE that I had KILLED her. She was knocked out cold and had a gash on the top of her head.

I was hysterical and called the vet - it was a Sunday afternoon of course. I dash off to meet him at the clinic. By this time the dog is awake and seems to be happy to be going for a ride in the car. 

Minor concussion, some steroids to reduce the swelling, and a good sized vet bill. Dog is fine to this day and I NEVER throw rocks anymore - unless I know that she is in the house.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Aww, things happen and the fact you are worried about it shows how much you care. 

While gardening in my raised bed, I smacked Flem right on the top of the head with a huge bamboo pole a couple of days ago. Total accident, she was not bad for the worse but looked pretty offended for at least 30 seconds.


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't even remember how many times we hit Matt with a ball by accident :doh:

It happens...


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

While running agility Sydney went off-course and ran into me. Basically my knee ran into her head while we were both running full-steam. She cowered away but seemed fine after. 

I had it on video and replayed it a TON of times while freaking out that I hurt her. She was afraid of the shoot (she had just exited it) for a week after.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora, for some reason, loves to swim after splashes in the water, so I frequently throw stones into the water and she swims after them. I am an excellent aim (thanks softball) so I've never worried about hitting her...

On vacation one day, Flora was swimming in a beautiful river in NC and I was tossing stones for her to chase. My dad picks up this golfball sized rock, throws it, and yup, it hits Flora square in the head while she's swimming. Sad thing is, I don't think she even felt it. She was so keen on swimming that she was just kind of like "What." and then just kept on paddling.

So... long story short, dogs have hard heads and my dad has terrible aim.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

With our previous golden, my husband had gotten a nerf gun (for Christmas) with a soft nerf dart that it would shoot. He aimed toward Amber thinking it would go higher and it accidentally hit her between the eyes. She was soooo offended and DH felt awful.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

This is the best. Proof of unconditional dog love.. no matter how many times we accidentally run into them, step on them, wack them with something, etc... they still love us! I think Iorek was very worried about my worrying because when we came inside, he plastered himself to my legs in a way he never ever does, and just sat against me looking up at me with his big doofy grin like "Is okay mom! I ran into it! Let's go play some more!"


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Happens all the time...my dogs will often get overly excited chasing each other under the coffee table and hit their heads...they are fine and it doesn't seem to bother them clearly as they continue doing the same thing over and over. Don't worry he'll be fine


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

I guess it is a Golden thing! As long as the game continues  er..; maybe not with rocks though 

I kicked the ball and hit Pixie straight in the face a couple of times... ouch! She is not on the way when I am about to kick but as soon as she sees my leg swinging she puts herself right in front of the ball!!!!! Maybe she thinks it is the fastest way to catch it 

Now I put her in healing position before I throw the ball!

T


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Balls no issues at all - throw it right at them and they love it! Rocks - I would be concerned throwing rocks around a dog, not for their heads but ribs, legs, feet. I think from living with dogs for 50 plus years that it is virtually impossible to hurt a dog thru the skull. I can remember so many dogs chasing stuff in houses and running into ends of walls (the hard parts) and not feeling it, and just keeping on going and having fun chasing whatever, tails wagging. All part of the game for them and no worries - you will know if they are hurt, usually a yelp and a frown!


----------

